# What's going to happen on the east coast this winter?



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

Are we getting hit again?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

nope its going to hit the mid west! except just micigan and were gonna get like 10' and im gonna be rich! 



honestly i have no idea!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

LOOOKS GOOD!

http://www.weatheradvance.com/winter-outlook-2010-2011


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's going to snow on the East coast ,but the Buffalo area is going to get nothing,so I guess I'll just sit back and collect on those seasonal contracts.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

grandview;1048991 said:


> It's going to snow on the East coast ,but the Buffalo area is going to get nothing,so I guess I'll just sit back and collect on those seasonal contracts.


did you check your email


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ajslands;1049004 said:


> did you check your email


Yes I did. You just better keep it clean there!


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

This season will be in a La Nina winter, stay tuned for further details


----------

